# VK - Yami Vapor & Juice Dimension Now in Stock!



## Gizmo (31/5/18)

Some of the most top rated US juices now in stock at only R310.00!

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest

Yami Vapor - Taruto 100ML 3MG
Yami Vapor - Icy Trio 100ML 3MG
Yami Vapor - Juusu 100ML 3MG
Juice Dimension - Fruit Sphere 100ML 3MG
Juice Dimension - Mochi Dough 100ML 3MG
Juice Dimension - Neptune Berries 100ML 3MG
Juice Dimension - Milk Tron 100ML 3MG​

Reactions: Like 3


----------

